# How do I get rid of bugs



## luvmypigeons (Oct 14, 2002)

Hello,
My pigeons all have little round "crawlies" on them. I was wondering if these are harmful to humans, and how to get rid of them. 
Thank you
Margo


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

They are not harmful to humans but abit annoying to you and the pigeon.. I would either get an anti parasite spray from a pet shop and spray him (Remember to cover mouth, nose and eyes) or you can get "Sevin" dust from the hardware or garden store and dust him up (again remember to cover his mouth, nose and eyes)
The long little splinter looking brown buts are lice and if you happen to notice a large fly like creature on the pigeon then that's a pigeon fly or flat fly..

Mary


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I think I'd reccomend the "Seven" dust. I haven't used it personally, but I have used the bird/parrot spray. If you read the cautions on the back of the bird lice sprays, you'll wonder how it doesn't kill the poor birds! I had a problem with lice, and sprayed my pigeon down with bird lice spray, and she died a few days later. I don't think she died from the spray itself since she also had canker, but I think the spray made her more sick. Plus the spray is very toxic to humans, just getting it on your skin is harmful. To my knowledge, there aren't any toxic warnings on Sevin Dust, but when I pick some up today, I'll let you know for sure!


Don't those bugs give you the heebiegeebies?? Ugh! When my pigeon had them, she'd sit on my shoulder for only a moment, and they were all over my face! YUCK!!!


----------



## luvmypigeons (Oct 14, 2002)

Thank you! I'll check into the Sevin stuff, and make sure to stay away from the lice spray! That stuff sounds awful.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey, I went to Wal-Mart and checked out the Sevin dust. They didn't have anything in a small size, but there was a different brand that did the same thing that came in a small shaker can. It even says on the label to use on cats and dogs for getting rid of lice and mites. For whatever reason though, it says do not use on goldfish. . .how would goldfish have mites I wonder, LOL!!!!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I think fish can have external parasites too.. I've seen something about it on nature shows about the fish in the ocean.

Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I myself get the parakeet spray at the pet shop. It smells good, and if it doesn't hurt little birds like parakeets it won't hurt my pijjies. It is not very economical though, if you have a lot of pigeons.


----------



## ChristyB (Apr 4, 2003)

Let me give a caution here. When I took my rescued roller, Charlie, to the vet after I found him, he was covered in crawlies. (Poor condition after being shot and trying to survive to for 2 to 3 weeks).

During the first check, prior to surgery, and during the first cast change he was sprayed by the vet for the crawlies with a pyrethrum based spray. He had severe seizures both times. The first time we thought it was a pain response but after the second we knew it was the spray. 

Use a bit of caution when introducing external parasite meds the first time. Spray or sprinkle only part of the bird the first time, like under the wing where they are worst and then wait. After preening, make sure the bird doesn't have an allergy to the medication or some other bad response. If not, then go for it. 

If you find that your bird, like mine, simply can't handle the stronger buggie killers, try a copper sulfate additive or one of the better bath salts (Foy's is good) in their bath. Works great for me since Charlie is bug free even though he has feral visitors near his loft.

------------------


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you Christy for that caution!

I hope Charlie is ok now.. 

Mary


----------

